# 2 I thoughts!!!!



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought that when resident in Spain and going to another country on holiday, one had to have a Health card for travel abroad. I also thought that last year a new Residencia certificate was brought out which all us foreigners had to have.

I sat in the social security office for an hour this morning only to be told when I reached a person behind a desk that No,all I need is my Spanish health card and my passport should I fallsick in another country. Then,after I walked a mile to the police station, I was told there that no, the 2009 residencia certificate was still the only one in use.

I KNOW I've read about both these things in the local British press, so who is wrong????

Confused in Cartagena.
/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

passiflora said:


> I thought that when resident in Spain and going to another country on holiday, one had to have a Health card for travel abroad. I also thought that last year a new Residencia certificate was brought out which all us foreigners had to have.
> 
> I sat in the social security office for an hour this morning only to be told when I reached a person behind a desk that No,all I need is my Spanish health card and my passport should I fallsick in another country. Then,after I walked a mile to the police station, I was told there that no, the 2009 residencia certificate was still the only one in use.
> 
> ...


yes, if you're resident in Spain, *registered into the Spanish health service*, and going to another country on holiday, you do have to have a Health card for travel abroad - the Spanish one is called the TSE - if you are a UK pensioner though, you have to get an EHIC from the UK

the 'residencia' resident registration certificate you have is the only one you need - there hasn't been a new one since 2006 - or might be 2007 I can never remember which


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for that reply. I guess I'll have to send to the Uk for an EHIC.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Just tried to apply for an EHIC and discovered that as I am receiving a uk pension and living here in Spain I cannot apply. The man at the Social Security office this morning told me that if I needed healthcare out of Spain I would only need my Spanish Health card and my passport. Sooooooo---------will just have to not worry about it anymore!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

passiflora said:


> Just tried to apply for an EHIC and discovered that as I am receiving a uk pension and living here in Spain I cannot apply. The man at the Social Security office this morning told me that if I needed healthcare out of Spain I would only need my Spanish Health card and my passport. Sooooooo---------will just have to not worry about it anymore!



you have to apply to the DWP Newcastle in the UK

as I said in my last post on this thread 

you replied to it


> I guess I'll have to send to the Uk for an EHIC.


 .............. about 2 hours ago :confused2:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

passiflora said:


> Just tried to apply for an EHIC and discovered that as I am receiving a uk pension and living here in Spain I cannot apply. The man at the Social Security office this morning told me that if I needed healthcare out of Spain I would only need my Spanish Health card and my passport. Sooooooo---------will just have to not worry about it anymore!


As already stated, ring DWP and tell them your situation - pensioner living in Spain and needing an EHIC card.

They will then send you one.


However, it is always a sensible move to consider additional (private) holiday health insurance. I'm sure you used to do this when living in UK and going on holiday abroad. The EHIC (or TSE) doesn't cover everything. For example, I've learned that it does NOT cover expatriation back to your home country!


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> As already stated, ring DWP and tell them your situation - pensioner living in Spain and needing an EHIC card.
> 
> They will then send you one.
> 
> ...


Yes I will ring them in the morning but it quite clearly states on the DWP site on which I tried to apply for a EHIC that as a pensioner resident in Spain I cannot apply for one. Maybe they mean I cannot apply online ------anyway, I'll give them a ring tomorrow.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

passiflora said:


> Yes I will ring them in the morning but it quite clearly states on the DWP site on which I tried to apply for a EHIC that as a pensioner resident in Spain I cannot apply for one. Maybe they mean I cannot apply online ------anyway, I'll give them a ring tomorrow.


that's right - you have to phone them - you can only apply online if you're resident in the UK


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*FACT on EHIC*

FACT: Neither TVP nor the EHIC team are of any use to you for an EHIC if you are a Spanish resident AND registered with the Spanish health service with an E121 AND if you are a UK OAP. The people you have to get in touch with are:

Overseas Healthcare Team
Room M0135
Durham House
Washington
Tyne and Wear
NE38 7SF

Phone +44 191 218 1999 between the hours of 8am and 8pm (UK time).
Email [email protected]

I e-mailed them because SWMBO's card had run out, they are sending new one in the post.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> FACT: Neither TVP nor the EHIC team are of any use to you for an EHIC if you are a Spanish resident AND registered with the Spanish health service with an E121 AND if you are a UK OAP. The people you have to get in touch with are:
> 
> Overseas Healthcare Team
> Room M0135
> ...


thanks for that - is that the direct line?

I've always just phoned a central switchboard, given brief details of my question & been put through to the relevant dept.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> FACT: Neither TVP nor the EHIC team are of any use to you for an EHIC if you are a Spanish resident AND registered with the Spanish health service with an E121 AND if you are a UK OAP. The people you have to get in touch with are:
> 
> Overseas Healthcare Team
> Room M0135
> ...


Ah Good, thanks for that info. Will get onto that tomorrow.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

I've just spoken to someone in Tyne and Wear re a card for when I or my husband leave Spain at any time and this is what she told me. Due to a backlog many people are waiting for their EHIC card,ourselves included. When travelling in another EU country we should take with us, until we are sent our EHIC, our Nat. Ins. number,the phone number of the Tyne and Wear office and we must ensure that any emergency care is from a state hospital not private with a fax sent from the hospital of any treatments etc . Sooooooooo-------that's why I've got no EHIC----------there's a backlog. Simples!!!! Thanks for your information Baldilocks, it has put my mind at rest now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

passiflora said:


> I've just spoken to someone in Tyne and Wear re a card for when I or my husband leave Spain at any time and this is what she told me. Due to a backlog many people are waiting for their EHIC card,ourselves included. When travelling in another EU country we should take with us, until we are sent our EHIC, our Nat. Ins. number,the phone number of the Tyne and Wear office and we must ensure that any emergency care is from a state hospital not private with a fax sent from the hospital of any treatments etc . Sooooooooo-------that's why I've got no EHIC----------there's a backlog. Simples!!!! Thanks for your information Baldilocks, it has put my mind at rest now.


but they_ will_ send you one?

eventually......


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Yep, e v e n t u a l l y! Luckily, we don't usually go anywhere else,only Spain, so will just have to sit tight til the "backlog" is cleared.


----------

